# LONG REEF - 07/02/08



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a few hours available for a trip out to Long Reef in the morning, I would envisage a 5.00am launch, back on the beach by 8.30 / 9.00am latest. There is a southerly change forecast coming through Sydney in the afternoon, which over the last few days has been getting earlier so it will warrant watching over the next 18 hours. Any takers?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

hmmm.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I went out this morning about 7am. There was a big surge on the launch and the bigger waves off the bommie near the wall where I was hanging about were easily a massive 10 foot. It was very challenging out there as the swell was coming in from several directions and I was worried of a rougue set cleaning me up - probably why the tow-surfers were also out there! Another problem was the strong northerly current. It was screaming southwards and if you stopped paddling for awhile (eg when reeling in a kingy) I'd find myself nearly 200 metres from the hookup (as per the GPS).

But, there are kings still about and I managed a bunch on squid before the nor'easter came in and I bailed (chickened?) out. Landing was interesting but managed to stay upright okay and didn't take any water. FYI, the best spot to launch in these conditions is up near the fishing shack, in front of the cleaning tables. Its also the easiest spot to come in.

Re going tomorrow? I'll sus out the surf and weather before I decide but am keen for a few hours. I'd see myself launching more around 6am, that way I can check the size and not paddle into a pending tsunami!

Rick


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

HMMMMM.....Not sure im that keen on the idea . . . .all that beer from the night before sloshing about . . . .i'll look like gatesy hurling over the edge!

*BOM: *
Thursday: Wind: NW/SW 5/15 knots, increasing to S 20/30 knots during the afternoon. Sea: About 1 metre, *rising to 2 to 3 metres.*  Swell: E/NE 2 to 3 metres.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Barnsie, if you need to hurl, so be it - there's plenty of room out there. The sea should continue to drop with the predicted westerly, wind won't come up seriously until later in the day, and I'll be off the water before 0800 anyway. A bit of swell out there is fine, it's the chop that makes it uncomfortable and the westerly should deal with that.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I'm keen to go. Will arrive at 4:30am and hopefully launch at 5:00am. The current could be anything since it seems to vary day to day. same goes for the fish.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

avayak said:


> same goes for the fish.


There are no fish (obviously).


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Just did a quick recce to Collaroy Headland. There's a howling nor'easter blowing over a still sizeable swell. Might flatten out by morning but for the moment only good for sailing or kite surfing.

Rick


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

sbd said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > same goes for the fish.
> ...


I won't be jinxing this trip by saying "theres no fish", but.... you just did.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

murd said:


> I went out this morning about 7am. There was a big surge on the launch and the bigger waves off the bommie near the wall where I was hanging about were easily a massive 10 foot. It was very challenging out there as the swell was coming in from several directions and I was worried of a rougue set cleaning me up - probably why the tow-surfers were also out there! Another problem was the strong northerly current. It was screaming southwards and if you stopped paddling for awhile (eg when reeling in a kingy) I'd find myself nearly 200 metres from the hookup (as per the GPS).
> Rick


Go you good thing Rick! I thought I saw a crazy little speck out there taming that wild ocean!


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Dan, forgot to mention I saw a shark out there today. Was watching a few strange 'boils' when a noah cruised past. I think it was a hammerhead judging by the fins and colour.

Rick


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Was he close enough to pat?

Always nice to know you're not alone out there eh!


----------

